# Maybe the biggest black drum i have ever seen.



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Fished with my wife and Mother in law and best friend. This woman is 6ft tall and 150 pounds. Beast of a bruiser fish. Cracked crab.


----------



## capt2016 (Mar 4, 2016)

Beast


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

Thatâ€™s definitely a biggun!! Good job! What size rod and reel?


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Monster!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Caught on an extra heavy 7ft rod and a 300 size Corvalus with 25# Ande mono.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

that's quite the ugly big ugly. i'm sure it was a heck of a fight


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

mccain said:


> that's quite the ugly big ugly. i'm sure it was a heck of a fight


She isn't that ugly...I'd hit it...LOL


----------



## Diapez (Jun 25, 2014)

Man that's awesome!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Sorry Stephen...I apologize


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

NICE, thanks for posting! I guess now is the time if you want to stretch some string. They are fun to pull on even if you've done it before. When it was legal I tried cleaning several of those big ones...one time. Did not have a big enough chain saw.


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Now thats a drum !!*

Awesome fish ! 
Thats drum has been around a long time , really cool to see a big creature like that . Would be cool to watch it at a Aquarium . I could stare at those fish in the aquarium all day . Really cool ...
Great Job !


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

His head is as big as her waist. Definitely a monster drum. Did you have a chance to weigh or what would you guess him at?


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow! That had to be quite a battle.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Sumabit, that's a monster!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I dont have a scale that big. But if i had to guess i would honestly say 65#-75#.

I catch huge 6ft-8ft sharks all summer. I dont struggle often with fish. It was all i could do to hand it to her and then she almost fell out of the boat. She is a very strong built woman works out and competes and wins triathlons etc. Not dainty in the slightest. Then she dayum near colapsed after this pic.


----------



## chriserman (Aug 12, 2005)

Outstanding catch!!! I remember catching a 44 lb drum when I was about 10 yrs old (circa 1959). Got my pictures in the Fishing section of the Houston Chronicle back then. I can really appreciate her efforts and feeling of accomplishment. Congrats to her.


----------



## Bruce33 (May 10, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Gisclair (Mar 8, 2018)

Nice Work!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Good job Steve.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Fish of a lifetime! It's always good to see the women getting it done...I have a wife and 3 daughters who also love it!


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Cool Steve. That other week I saw you at the dock I had one probably bigger than that. My partner couldn't get it over the gunnel. It was a HOSS. Was my PB by far on big ugly and first fish on new rig. May have video somewhere, it was a TANK. Y'all still dragging channel looks like. We need to go hit the gas out of freeport soon. Almost ready.


----------



## Sharkzilla (Feb 15, 2009)

*nice one*

got one like that a few years ago--check my profile pic


----------

